# CA/BLO Finish - Bill Young's Way



## glwalker (Mar 18, 2010)

I've watched Bill Young's Video on applying a CA/BLO finish. This is my first try. Padauk Wood/Nouveau Septre/6 coats. I really like this method..... quick and easy. Thanks Bill for the video.

I obviously lightened the second pic too much.  Hope this one is better.


----------



## glwalker (Mar 18, 2010)

*2nd pic (i hope!)*

I did something wrong.  Hopefully this is the 2nd pic and its better.


----------



## areaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great! good job with the ca finish.


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Gary,
Your finish looks great! When I tried to use Bills technique, I was not able to get my CA consistant so my finish was blotchy...I will have to try again, maybe I was using to much BLO. How much did you use?


----------



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2010)

I finished both the upper and lower barrel at the same time.  I sanded to 600 and MM'd to 3600.  Then with the lathe turning pretty slowly, I put 2-3 drops of blo on a folded paper towel and quickly wiped it across both blanks.  I probably went back and forth across both blanks maybe 4-5 times, then moved to a clean spot on the paper towel and went back and forth a few times.  When I stopped the lathe the blo was completely worked into the wood.  Then I put 2-3 drops (a small puddle) of ca right on top of the blo spot on the towel and did the back and forth thing about the same way I put on the blo, including moving to a clean spot on the paper towel to finish off the "coat".  I stopped the lathe and was amazed that the finish already looked like glass.... very wet looking... but it was totally dry.  I put on 6 coats repeating the same process (per Bill's Video) and after each coat, the finish was flawless.  I NEVER touched sand paper or MM to the blanks during or after this 6 coat process.  As a final step I put on some Ren Wax.  I was totally amazed that the whole finishing process probably didn't take me more than about 15 minutes... and like I said, I NEVER sanded or MM'd during the finishing steps.  I was so amazed by the look and the ease of doing the finish that I just had to tell the forum and publically thank Bill for the great video instruction.  Environmentally the temp was about 65 degrees, relatively low humidity..... 

And did I mention that I NEVER put sandpaper or MM to the blanks during the whole finishing process?

I hope I just wasn't lucky and that I can repeat this process on future pens.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 21, 2010)

I may have to try this method again.   Great Job.


----------



## onewaywood (Mar 25, 2010)

Could you post where that video is ?       Thanks....


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 25, 2010)

onewaywood said:


> Could you post where that video is ?       Thanks....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc

I've started using this method myself and I am very satisfied with the results.  I don't get as high gloss as with pure ca but I've had no problems with edges foging up or chipping since I started my application this way.


----------

